# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Country Girls

## Knightkore



----------

Daily Bread (07-13-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

so...... you're saying country girls cant afford clothes?!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018),Northern Rivers (07-14-2018),Old Ridge Runner (07-03-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> so...... you're saying country girls cant afford clothes?!




{Would you want them too?}

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


Wow, that sure is a big...red snapper!

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018),Rita Marley (07-03-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

I would guess that those were Texas girls in the summer except they are wearing to much. (wink).

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


Whoa!  Shit.... she is a complete knockout!  Who the hell IS she?

Ok - just googled her.  Beauty AND brains!  And of course, she's a Texan!

----------


## OverDrive

> 



*I count "3" snappers!!*

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-02-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

I only see "1".

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> I only see "1".


Sooo... you're not into fish?!

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

She looks like a good time about to happen!

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## nonsqtr

> She looks like a good time about to happen!


Something about that belly button...

----------

Coolwalker (07-02-2018),Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


My, what a large...gag grouper she has!

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

{Feeling very Patriotic.  Will you all salute the flag?  I bet even the NFL players would be saluting by now.}

----------

Coolwalker (07-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-02-2018),OverDrive (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> {Feeling very Patriotic.  Will you all salute the flag?  I bet even the NFL players would be saluting by now.}


On the other hand.....on her taking a knee looks.....beautiful.  Maybe if the libs lead with this?  Then we'd all be in trouble {well the men would}.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

Who remembers this country girl washing a car in front of the male chain gang in Cool Hand Luke?!







What they don't show is the reactions of the men going wild!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Coolwalker (07-03-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-02-2018),Rickity Plumber (07-03-2018)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-02-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



A dear on a Deere..

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018),MrMike (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## MrMike

Shoot...

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Shoot...


I like watching the effect of the recoil!!!

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



So, that's what those safety road construction female flaggers look like under their safety vests!!

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------



----------


## OverDrive

> 


I like the pretty one.... :Thinking:

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> A dear on a Deere..


That's VERY nice.

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> A dear on a Deere..





> That's VERY nice.



Yeah, butt can she drive a tractor?!!!!

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> 


It might be something with my pc, but each of your posts looks like this...empty @Knightkore .

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> It might be something with my pc, but each of your posts looks like this...empty @Knightkore .


Funny thing I can see the photo that you just re-posted with your quote right under it.  I'm using Firefox.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



I like her *bait"..!

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

I'd give her a ride, wouldn't you?

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018),MrogersNhood (07-23-2018),OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> I'd give her a ride, wouldn't you?



Yeah, she passes the "no shirt no shoes" test for "service".......; :Cool20:

----------

Coolwalker (07-03-2018),Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Funny thing I can see the photo that you just re-posted with your quote right under it.  I'm using Firefox.


I'm using Chrome @Knightkore

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> I'm using Chrome @Knightkore


Check your forum Settings..?

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'd give her a ride, wouldn't you?


 :Applause:

----------

Coolwalker (07-03-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Check your forum Settings..?


What settings @OverDrive

----------


## OverDrive

> What settings @OverDrive



Dont know but I once did some key combo that changed mine?  Set General Settings  back to Defaults and see if any change?

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



She has an Isaiah 43.2 quote tattoo!

"When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; "

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

[QUOTE=OverDrive;1830121]


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> She has an Isaiah 43.2 quote tattoo!
> 
> When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;


Good catch.  I was trying to make it out.  NLT translation by the way.

----------

OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Originally Posted by OverDrive
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch.  I was trying to make it out.  NLT translation by the way.



Now knowing that dont you feel bad with your mouth open, tongue hanging out, & drooling!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Now knowing that dont you feel bad with your mouth open, tongue hanging out, & drooling!


Not drooling over this one.  But I needed that exact scripture with what my wife and I are going through.  That is God's answer, very specific that He is with us.  

{I am not.....I am not putting up these pictures for lust.  But that women can be pretty in natural settings without getting all drooling over them.  Respecting their beauty.  It's why I try and pick the pretty ones, the fun ones not the sensual ones.  Or at least I try to stick to these rules.}

----------

OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Amen...just appreciating God's good works in Creation! *wink*

----------

Coolwalker (07-03-2018),Knightkore (07-03-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

This is the kind of country woman I like:

----------

Knightkore (07-03-2018),MrogersNhood (07-23-2018),OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

JUST KIDDING!

----------

OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


That's a couple of nice red snappers! That other Snapper ain't bad either.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

So if I take my wife out to the country and dress her in  some very skimpy outfits and take gobs of pictures, I could post her pictures here?

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Neo

F72FA705-AE5D-4960-B5CD-45CB0BA60A66.jpeg

Fascinating stuff!!

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018),OverDrive (07-03-2018)

----------


## Neo

> So if I take my wife out to the country and dress her in  some very skimpy outfits and take gobs of pictures, I could post her pictures here?


I’m relying on you to do that Rick.   :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018),Kodiak (07-03-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I’m relying on you to do that Rick.


Well @Tom-Cruise , you are going to have to get your imagination hat on. I can't kiss and tell.

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Neo

> Well @Tom-Cruise , you are going to have to get your imagination hat on. I can't kiss and tell.


I see a lot of Englishman in you Rick.

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> JUST KIDDING!


Damn! That is a big Ass...speckled sea trout!

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I see a lot of Englishman in you Rick.


 :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Kris P Bacon (07-05-2018),Rickity Plumber (07-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



missed it by a couple of days, but per the song,...."June is busting out all over..."

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-09-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-09-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Looks like the "buddy" system works!

----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



Looks like she's not lacking in anything including a fish dinner...!

----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Wearing "waders" while in a boat* in the oceam*?!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (07-10-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## nonsqtr



----------

Knightkore (07-11-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Are those real?!   I mean the fish...

----------

Knightkore (07-12-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-12-2018)

----------


## MrMike

truth...

nothing turns me off more than excess body piercings or ladies that destroy a perfectly nice looking body with huge crap tattoos (sleeves, leg tattoos) etc.

----------

Daily Bread (07-13-2018),Knightkore (07-12-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> truth...
> 
> nothing turns me off more than excess body piercings or ladies that destroy a perfectly nice looking body with huge crap tattoos (sleeves, leg tattoos) etc.


Ditto..amazing the number of young girls/women who are heavily tattooed these days! 


 30 yrs from now will look like abused, bruised worn out hookers..

----------

Knightkore (07-12-2018),MrMike (07-12-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Ditto..amazing the number of young girls/women who are heavily tattooed these days! 
> 
> 
>  30 yrs from now will look like abused, bruised worn out hookers..


Body art can be very cool, depending on how it's done. If you see a 1 on one leg and a 3 on the other, in big block letters, it's probably not very enticing. However my ex has a large colored dragon creeping up her right leg, it's part of what earned her two lovely children. lol  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-12-2018),Kris P Bacon (07-12-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Are those real?!   I mean the fish...


She must be in South Fl, peacock bass (actually a cichlid)

----------

Knightkore (07-12-2018),OverDrive (07-12-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Those lucky fish!

----------

Knightkore (07-13-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


Looks like my ex. Heaven spare me. What a carnivore!  :Geez:

----------


## nonsqtr

Not to divert from the flow of the thread, but as an aside - 

Attachment 33742

lol 

Carry on.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Too skinny, but the Tuna looks good!!

----------

Knightkore (07-18-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Tough Mudder?
!

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


It's too bad she cant afford to buy some new clothes...well, NOT REALLY!

----------

Knightkore (07-23-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-26-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



The only thing she's lacking is tattoos..!..."Hot" & "Cold"

----------

Knightkore (07-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> The only thing she's lacking is tattoos..!..."Hot" & "Cold"


Don't you wish you were the ATV?

----------

OverDrive (07-26-2018)

----------


## DLLS

The country girls in this area can drive combines and big four wheel drive tractors.  Well except for one I graduated high school with.  A car was more than she could handle.  As a freshman she flunked drivers' ed.  No one in the history of Mr. H teaching that class ever failed.  Until then.  When her boyfriend got a new car he tried to teach her how to drive.  She ran into the center pipe coming down from the water tower.  Hope he took the cost of the insurance deductible out in trade.  To give you some idea of how "lost" this lady was in junior high she still did not know there were four quarters in a dollar.  Not sure how she ever graduated with the rest of the class.

----------

Knightkore (07-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Just goes to show that the word beautiful goes along with the word Patriot!

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Just goes to show that the word beautiful goes along with the word Patriot!



   The last foreman I had on shift one , at work. He would spend almost an entire night at the computer , while working grave shift.....in the foreman's office, and type a actresses name into the computer. Then he would look at them in bikinis. Actresses, models......type name and enjoy the images of them in bikinis, and them modeling underwear. 

 I go to Google Images at work, and I type in a gun make and model .....or  Gun Wallpaper. And half naked images of women show up sometimes among the gun pics. I showed my boss one evening in Gate One. I was looking at gun pics, half way down the page it turned into a porn category....and porn pics. My boss was right behind me.....and I showed him.....just incase the computer squirrels in the facility computer department went nuts. 



 Joe :

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## MrMike



----------


## OverDrive

> 


I wanna see her climb into the cab!!

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Nice dog,................*eh eh hem*

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



Looks like 3 jailbaiters!

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


I see her bikini wax....

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


eh!

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



​BLM.....Black Leather Matters

----------

Knightkore (08-10-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

Aren't they just cute as the dickins.....thanks for those @Molly Pitcher.  I like the one with the cute deer the best.

----------

Molly Pitcher (08-13-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Aren't they just cute as the dickins.....thanks for those @Molly Pitcher.  I like the one with the cute deer the best.


Reminds me of my daughter growing up...she started out as a little girl cleaning stables for riding lessons...now a grown woman with 2 horses.

----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Reminds me of my daughter growing up...she started out as a little girl cleaning stables for riding lessons...now a grown woman with 2 horses.





> 



Especially this one.....

----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),sargentodiaz (08-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

{You must be THIS TALL to ride.}

----------



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


"Growing up," the dad of a teenage girl's worst nightmare....(been there)

----------

Knightkore (08-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Now, that's what I call looking "healthy!"

----------

Knightkore (08-15-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i see no pictures anytime *Knightkore* posts. what browser are you using?

----------

Knightkore (08-15-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> i see no pictures anytime *Knightkore* posts. what browser are you using?


Firefox

----------


## OverDrive

Tablet with Samsung Browser here...


also, desktop Win10 using Chrome.

----------

Knightkore (08-15-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


How many women would kill for a waist like that?......men too?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



What can I say but, Nice pic!!

----------

Knightkore (08-22-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

Kat IS one of us on Twitter.  She is full on Trumper.

----------


## OverDrive

> Kat IS one of us on Twitter.  She is full on Trumper.



Asian-Caucasian mix produces some great looking chicks!

----------

Knightkore (08-24-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

IMG_20180828_103119.jpg

----------

